# Need help with another ghosting problem with sublimation



## suomaf (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey guys,

I just bought a large format heat press and I am getting ghosting issues. I read through some posts here and I was wondering if any experts have any suggestions.

I am pretty sure that I am facing the most ghosting from shrinkage problems and also a little from the paper shifting.
I have done some experiments and I know that the fabric has a maximum shrinkage of 7% . This means that the piece will shift "inwards" about 1-2 " and major ghosting comes about. The artwork is precise enough that I cannot have any ghosting.

I am preshrinking the fabric as I type this but it takes way too long. The order is about 7000 pcs and I calculate that preshrinking will take 3 days. And even then I am not getting the fabric to shrink to its maximum. I have read some posts about lowering the temperature to 390 or 388. Do you think it will work in this case?

Also a question about the spray. We have a spray way dealer here, was wondering what their product code is. Is this the spray we use for applique embroidery? At the moment I am thinking of using a piece of paper to over the whole thing so that it will not move. 

The main problem with the shifting is that this machine is hydraulic and I cannot set the pressure, so when it lifts, it seems like a vacuum is created and the paper will move.

Any suggestions will be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## PrintMonkey (Jul 15, 2006)

suomaf said:


> The main problem with the shifting is that this machine is hydraulic and I cannot set the pressure, so when it lifts, it seems like a vacuum is created and the paper will move.
> 
> Any suggestions will be appreciated. Thanks


This could be the main problem as it doesn't take much
when at temp to leave a ghost image, just a second or 2.

Use a Teflon cover sheet (reuse over & over) or even paper 
(unprinted newsprint, kraft paper) which is 1 time use.
Heat tape or spray tack (misting) can be used to hold the transfer in place.

Not sure of the shrinkage problem as the pressure form the press should hold the shirt in place.

HTH,
M


----------



## cprvh (Jan 23, 2006)

If shrinkage is the problem, try lowering your temperature. We press many items down to 360F. It seems to really help with finicky items. 

If the ghosting is caused by the paper shifting, then a touch of adhesive spray in just a small area might do the trick.


----------



## suomaf (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey guys,
Not sure if this will help anyone but I found a very specific way of doing it so that I can bypass preshrinking. At the moment, the temp is set at 190 Celsius. 
I have a 100% cotton fabric at the bottom of the press, the piece that needs to be printed goes next, then the paper. Finally at the closest point to the heat source, I put another paper to act as a backing.
The whole "sandwich" goes under the heat at about 30 seconds then comes out. With the laser thermometer, I do not even touch it until the temp goes down to 110 Celsius. No more ghosting.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

The auto open feature is a reason I've commonly seen sited as a reason for ghosting. Some say they manually open the machine as another option to the ones you've been given in the other posts but that obviously by passes the nice feature of auto open.


----------



## RavensFan (Mar 4, 2008)

How long is it taking the "sandwich" to cool down? This is an interesting solution. Have you tried using tack paper?

We've seen fabric that has to be preshrunk twice to set the size. It would shrink 2 inches the first time and another 1.5 inches the second time. Woven fabrics have given us more issues that knit fabrics.

I'm sure you know this - but just in case - there is a great test to tell if the ghosting issue is shrinking or paper shifting

Paper Shifting - all the ghosting will be in one direction.

Shrinking - you will see ghosting on the outside of the graphic on two sides that almost parallel each other and work their way in toward the center.


----------



## suomaf (Jan 7, 2009)

I got the whole process set up to be done in 40 seconds. I am thinking that woven fabric has to be used so that it can hold on to the cut piece more. What is tacking paper?


----------



## RavensFan (Mar 4, 2008)

Tack paper is pretreated with an adhesive. You print to it just like any other dye sub paper - but when heated it sticks to the substrate.


----------



## suomaf (Jan 7, 2009)

Ahh i see, but in this case the paper has already been printed but I will keep it in mind for the next time. Thanks


----------



## JaeAmera (Dec 25, 2006)

We have done tons of fabric not ideal for platen presses but doable.

Our main cause for ghosting was vapor. You discovered my tip / solution before I could post it.

A cotton base will suck the vapors right out of any poly fabric and hold it well after pressing. Just press it solo every few pressing to dry it out.

I have sometimes still had to preshirink with very thin poly satins (which I hate).

If you get orders like this all the time or you have a few standing accounts.....get a drum press. It will take all the headache and prep out of fabric imaging.

Hope this helps,

Jae


----------



## suomaf (Jan 7, 2009)

appreciate it jae, I am going to look at the drum press soon


----------

